# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Шрила Прабхупада о "креативе".

## Кавинду дас

Что касается «Гастролей» и этой «Деревни Йоги», нужно это прекратить. Просто исполняйте наш киртан. Если мы начнем таким образом отвлекаться, Все постепенно придет в упадок. Он зашел слишком далеко. Все это глупые выдумки. Этот дух изобретательности погубит наше Движение. Люди могут прийти посмотреть, некоторые из них станут преданными, но такие преданные долго не продержатся, потому что их привлекло какое-то представление, а не истина, не духовная жизнь на уровне, указанном Господом Чайтаньей. Наш стандарт — это исполнять киртан и открывать храмы. Что это еще за «Гастроли» или «Деревня йоги»? Это просто очередное издание хиппизма. Постепенно идея сознания Кришны испарится — это поменять, то поменять, каждый день что-то меняется. Прекратите все это. Просто пойте киртан, вот и все. Не надо ничего измысливать. (ПШП Судаме, 5 ноября 1972)

----------


## Balaram kripa das

Интересно, о чем это было сказано?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Надо как-то искать золотую середину, потому что у нас есть еще вот что : 



14 марта 2013
*Ответ на претензии*
_Индрадьюмна Свами_ 


После размещения расписания программы нашей Ратха-ятры в Дурбане на приближающиеся пасхальные выходные я получил несколько писем с претензиями к нашему решению включить мероприятия явно не в сознании Кришны. Такие как оркестр филармонии, евангельский хор, палатка астрологии, люди на ходулях, клоуны и т.п. В нескольких письмах были вопросы насчет участия других духовных групп и организаций. Я лишь улыбнулся и отослал всем следующее описание одной из проповеднических программ Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати в 1930-х гг. Так или иначе, мы должны привлекать массы, чтобы люди могли услышать святые Имена, попробовать прасадам и получить общение чистых вайшнавов.


Из книги Бхакти Викаши Свами "Sri Bhaktisiddhanta Vaibhava", Теистические выставки, стр. 355-356:

"Выставка состояла из двух частей, духовной и светской, с номерами, собранными со всей Индии, и вся эта феерия занимала больше квадратной мили.

Мирская часть демонстрировала самые разные достижения общества – в медицине, образовании, заботе о детях, агрокультуре, скотоводстве, искусстве и ремеслах, спорте и развлечениях. Администрации нескольких округов отправили для показа свои материалы. Были привлекательные спортивные выступления: гимнастика, борьба, бокс, бои на мечах и палках и джиу-джитсу. Были музыкальные номера, постановки, киносеансы, цирк и, как написал «Harmonist», «и другие невинные забавы». Лучшим экспозициям и исполнителям вручали призы, медали и грамоты.

Духовная часть была устроена еще более тщательно. В музее были фигуры Вишну и Кришны, а также вещи, раньше принадлежавшие известным садху. На книжной выставке были издания разных религиозных сект на разных языках и редкие рукописи неопубликованных духовных трудов. Были фотографии и портреты знаменитых садху и разных святых мест. Основным изображением была огромная рельефная карта Индии, занимающая более трети акра, сооруженная из камней, цемента и кирпича и показывающая важные места паломничеств, расположение отделений Гаудия-матха и маршруты путешествий Господа Чайтанья и Господа Нитьянанды. Диорамы в более чем пятидесяти палатках рассказывали о многообразии духовных практик Индии, с акцентом на учении Чайтаньи Махапрабху. На фоне нарисованных сцен по играм Господа Чайтаньи располагались фигуры в полный рост, показывающие практику чистых вайшнавов, псевдо-вайшнавов и других религиозных сект. Еще одним новшеством для многочисленных посетителей было cверкающее освещение всего поля недавно проведенным электричеством".

----------


## Balaram kripa das

Спасибо, матаджи Raja Kumari!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Отличная ссылка! :smilies: 

Хотя непонятно, сам автор ("Sri Bhaktisiddhanta Vaibhava", Теистические выставки, стр. 355-356) этой книги возможно не согласен с гибкими формами проповеди  :doom:

----------


## Кавинду дас

В проповеди одно...
Но когда бизнес отдельных личностей возводится в культ?

----------


## Кавинду дас

Хотя непонятно, сам автор ("Sri Bhaktisiddhanta Vaibhava", Теистические выставки, стр. 355-356) этой книги возможно не согласен с гибкими формами проповеди (ц) Рамачандра дас
ВОТ ИМЕННО...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Хотя непонятно, сам автор ("Sri Bhaktisiddhanta Vaibhava", Теистические выставки, стр. 355-356) этой книги возможно не согласен с гибкими формами проповеди


Это не "гибкие формы проповеди". Это прямая проповедь чистых Вайшнавов. Прямее некуда. Они сотрудничают с администрацией и делают четкое разделение на мирскую и духовную части. В одной части - развлечения и забавы, в другой - общение с садху.

----------


## Варган

ВЕДИЧЕСКИЙ ПОДХОД

Шрила Прабхупада: 
« ... Бхагавад-гита — это книга доказательств. Господь Чайтанья цитирует [Бхагавад-гиту]. Потому что это Ведический подход. Так же, как в суде вы обязаны цитировать статью и пункт из кодекса законов, а не из стряпни и выдумок вашего ума. Ни один глупец не сможет спорить в суде, потому что ему придётся на каждом шагу ссылаться на кодекс законов. Садху означает: тот, кто приводит доказательства из писаний. Никаких «я думаю…», «по моему мнению, ты можешь делать это». [Если человек говорит так], он не садху, он глупец. Что из себя представляет «твоё мнение»? Ты обусловленная душа. Можешь ли ты выдумывать что-то? Нет. Ты не можешь ничего выдумывать. Ты должен приводить ссылку на авторитетные писания. Поэтому Господь Чайтанья приводит подтверждение из Бхагавад-гиты».

Лекция по ЧЧ Мадхья 20.119-121. 24 ноября 1966 г. Нью-Йорк
http://vanisource.org/wiki/Lecture_o...ember_24,_1966

Srila Prabhupada: « ...The Bhagavad-gita is the book of evidence. Lord Caitanya is citing. Because it is Vedic. Just like in the law court you have to cite section from the law book, not from your concocted mind. No foolish man can argue in the law court, because he has to refer in every step from the law book. Sadhu means that he has to give evidence from the scriptures. Not that "I think... In my opinion you can do this." He's not a sadhu; he's a fool. What is your opinion? You are a conditioned soul. Can you manufacture something? No. You cannot manufacture anything. You have to give reference from authorized scripture. So Lord Caitanya is giving evidence from Bhagavad-gita...».

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А к чему здесь эта цитата Шрилы Прабхупады? 
Тот, кто цитирует не к месту, вон он и есть глупец. 
Вы занялись натуральным троллингом, разжигаете подозрительность у читателей форума. 
Вроде бы все пишете обтекаемо, но с намеками в сторону конкретных гуру. 

Здесь написали после обсуждения в другой теме. 

Вам там сделали замечание, что пишете намеками против Индрадьюмны Свами. Вы в той теме "отболтались" - но и здесь то же самое начали, нашли эту тему с той же цитатой Индрадьюмны Свами, и здесь также начали писать против.  

Я сигналю администрации.

----------


## Варган

> А к чему здесь эта цитата Шрилы Прабхупады? 
> Тот, кто цитирует не к месту, вон он и есть глупец. 
> Вы занялись натуральным троллингом, разжигаете подозрительность у читателей форума. 
> Вроде бы все пишете обтекаемо, но с намеками в сторону конкретных гуру. 
> 
> Здесь написали после обсуждения в другой теме. 
> 
> Вам там сделали замечание, что пишете намеками против Индрадьюмны Свами. Вы в той теме "отболтались" - но и здесь то же самое начали, нашли эту тему с той же цитатой Индрадьюмны Свами, и здесь также начали писать против.  
> 
> Я сигналю администрации.


Шримати Раджа Кумари даси, вы неправильно меня поняли. Никаких намёков против Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами я не делаю. Название темы - Шрила Прабхупада о креативе.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Шрила Прабхупада о креативе


" Креативность -  способности индивида, характеризующиеся готовностью к принятию и созданию принципиально новых идей, отклоняющихся от традиционных или принятых схем мышления и входящие в структуру одарённости в качестве независимого фактора, а также способность решать проблемы, возникающие внутри статичных систем. 
Согласно американскому психологу Абрахаму Маслоу — это творческая направленность, врождённо свойственная всем, но теряемая большинством под воздействием сложившейся системы воспитания, образования и социальной практики"

Преданные, так это о наших врожденных способностях действовать в системе _дайва-варнашрамы._
Давайте будем давать ясные определения, и всем сразу станет понятно: Шрила Прабхупада ЗА креатив, без сомнений  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

"... преданные при особых обстоятельствах могут одеваться в респектабельную одежду, как леди и джентльмены, чтобы распространять мои книги, *но даже это не должно становиться массовым*".

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Рупануге от 14.02.1973).

"...but the devotees can dress up in respectable clothes like ladies and gentlemen in order to distribute my literatures under special circumstances, *but even this program should not become widespread*".
730214 - Letter to Rupanuga written from Sydney

----------


## Варган

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ ПЫТАЙТЕСЬ ДЕЛАТЬ ЧТО-ЛИБО, ВЫХОДЯЩЕЕ ЗА ПРЕДЕЛЫ МОИХ НАСТАВЛЕНИЙ. МОЯ ВОЛЯ СОСТОИТ В ТОМ, ЧТО ВСЕ И КАЖДЫЙ ИЗ ВАС ДОЛЖЕН РЕГУЛЯРНО ПОВТОРЯТЬ 16 КРУГОВ МАХАМАНТРЫ, ВОСПЕВАТЬ ХАРЕ КРИШНА МАНТРУ НА УЛИЦАХ, ПЫТАТЬСЯ РАСПРОСТРАНЯТЬ НАШИ КНИГИ

«…Итак, Господь Чайтанья — это совместное воплощение Радха Кришны. Если Чайтанья удовлетворён, Радха и Кришна автоматически становятся довольными. Поэтому наша миссия, миссия сознания Кришны, — исполнить волю Господа Чайтаньи. В своём пожилом возрасте всё, что я пытаюсь делать — это лишь небольшое служение миссии Господа Чайтаньи в меру моих способностей. Я приехал сюда в таком пожилом возрасте не в результате своих личных заслуг. Я приехал сюда по приказу моего духовного учителя, который не отличен от Господа Нитьянанады.

Все вы помогаете мне в выполнении моей миссии, поэтому, пожалуйста, не пытайтесь делать что-либо, выходящее за пределы моих наставлений. Моя воля, как я уже сообщал вам, состоит в том, что все и каждый из вас должен регулярно повторять 16 кругов Махамантры, воспевать Харе Кришна мантру на улицах, пытаться распространять наши книги и литературу, а, в частности, в Сан-Франциско вы должны проводить ежегодный фестваль Ратха Ятры с большой пышностью. Я могу вам гарантировать, что если вы следуете моим наставлениям, изложенным выше, то без сомнения мой духовный учитель Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакура через меня будет очень доволен, и благодаря Его милости будет доволен Господь Нитьянанда. Таким способом вы удовлетворите Господа Чайтанью и, в конце концов, Радха Кришну, и, следовательно, ваша жизнь увенчается успехом. 

Вы все разумные юноши. Пожалуйста, постарайтесь понять меня и делать то, что требуется. 

Ваш вечный доброжелатель,
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами».

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Маканлалу от 03.06.1970)

«So Lord Caitanya is combined form of Radha Krsna. If Caitanya is pleased, Radha and Krsna automatically become pleased. Now our mission, Krsna consciousness mission, is to execute the will of Lord Caitanya. In this old age whatever I am trying to do it is just to give a little service according to my capacity to Lord Caitanya's mission. I have not come here for some personal credit in this old age. I have also come here under the order of my Spiritual Master who is non-different from Lord Nityananda. 
You are all helping me in the execution of my mission so please do not try to do anything beyond the jurisdiction of my instructions. My will I have already disclosed to you all that each and every one of you should chant the Mahamantra regularly in sixteen rounds, follow the four regulative principles, chant Hare Krsna mantra on the streets, try to distribute our books and literature, and specifically in San Francisco you should observe the annual Ratha Yatra festival very gorgeously. I can assure you that if you follow my instruction as above mentioned there is no doubt about it that through me my spiritual Master Srila Bhaktisiddhanta Sarasvati Thakura will be pleased, and through His mercy Lord Nityananda will be pleased. In this way Lord Caitanya and ultimately Radha Krsna will be pleased, and thus your life will be successful. 
You are all intelligent boys. Please try to understand me and do the needful. 
Your ever well-wisher, 
A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami». 

http://vanisource.org/wiki/Letter_to...s_3_June,_1970

----------


## Варган

ЕСЛИ ВЫ ХОТИТЕ УДОВЛЕТВОРИТЬ ЛЮДЕЙ, ТО В ЧЁМ ЦЕЛЬ ПРИНЯТИЯ ДУХОВНОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ?

Комнатная беседа – 3 мая 1976, Гонолулу

ХАРИ-ШАУРИ: Их идея [идея одной группы преданных в Австралии] заключалась в том, что мы должны наладить некоторое взаимопонимание с обществом. Они предпочитают распространять сознание Кришны с помощью связей с общественностью, налаживания взаимопонимания с обществом, путём формирования хорошего впечатления. Это привлечёт людей, по их мнению.

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА: В этом случае вам диктует свою волю публика, и вы отвергаете волю вашего духовного учителя. Духовный учитель приказал вам распространять книги. «Мы будем это делать» — таково послушание учеников. Так вот, публика может принимать, а может не принимать — это её право выбора. «Но моя обязанность - постараться сделать всё, что в моих силах, поскольку мне так сказал духовный учитель». Духовный учитель не сказал: «Ты должен продавать столько-то книг каждый день, иначе я тебя отвергну». Он такого не говорил. Поэтому каждый может постараться сделать всё возможное, вот и всё. Публика может принимать или не принимать, это не имеет значения. Но если вы хотите удовлетворить людей, они вам скажут: «Попляшите голыми, это нам доставит большое удовлетворение, и мы дадим вам немного денег». И если вы говорите: «Я должен сделать так, как людям надо», — то в чём цель принятия духовного учителя? У людей есть свои прихоти насчет того, что им доставляет удовлетворение. Так разве мы обязаны следовать их прихотям? Мы обязаны следовать наставлениям нашего духовного учителя. В этом суть инициации. Зачем вы сочиняете идеи: «Это будет приятно людям»? Люди могут быть удовлетворены или не удовлетворены — нам это безразлично. 

ХАРИ-ШАУРИ: Наш успех — в том, чтобы удовлетворить духовного учителя, а не людей. 

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА: Да, это и есть бхакти. Иначе почему Кришна говорит: сарва-дхармАн паритйаджйа мАм экаМ шаранаМ враджа (БГ 18.66)? «Ты не должен выполнять так много наставлений религии. Просто предайся Мне». Такова идея Кришны.

Room Conversation — May 3, 1976, Honolulu

Hari-Zauri: So what their idea was that we shall build some public relations, like you said with this store. They prefer to try to spread KRSNa consciousness by public relations, give good impression, and then people will come.

PrabhupAda: Then you are dictated by the public, not by the dictation of your spiritual master. Spiritual master has ordered to distribute books; we shall do that. That is obedience. Now, the public may take or not take, that is public's option. But my duty is—because spiritual master has said—I must try my best. Spiritual master has not said that "You must sell so many books daily, otherwise I will reject you." He has not said like that. So everyone may try his best, that's all. The public may take or not take, it doesn't matter. And if you are..., want to please the public, public says that "You dance naked, I will be very much pleased, I will give you some money." So I'll have to do that. Then what is the use of making a spiritual master? Public, they have got their whims how to become pleased. So we have to follow all these things? We have to follow our instruction of the spiritual master. That is initiation. Why do you manufacture, "The public will be pleased like this"? Public may or may not be pleased; we don't care.

Hari-Zauri: Our success is in the spiritual master's pleasure, not the public's pleasure.

PrabhupAada: Yes, that is bhakti. Otherwise why KRSNa says, sarva-dharmAn parityajya mAm ekaM ZaraNaM vraja (BG 18.66)? "You haven't got to please so many religious instructions. You simply please Me." That is KRSNa's idea.

----------


## Варган

Пушта Кришна: Как насчёт так называемых гуру, которые берут понемногу (знаний) тут и там?

Прабхупада: Так называемые гуру, они так называемые гуру. Они не гуру. Это уже было объяснено. Если человек не говорит то, что говорит Кришна, он не гуру. Если вы принимаете такого гуру, то это ваша несчастье. Что можно сделать?

Пушта Кришна: Некоторые из них говорят какие-то вещи, которые говорит Кришна, но они также берут из других источников. Каково положение таких людей?

Прабхупада: Такой человек - самый опасный. Он - оппортунист. Он ищет клиента и соответственно желаниям клиента даёт то, чем тот будет доволен. Итак, он не гуру. Он слуга. Он хочет служить так называемым ученикам так, чтобы они были довольны и заплатили бы ему что-то. Он слуга. Он не гуру. Гуру - господин. Вы не можете не подчиниться гуру. Но если вы становитесь слугой, вы хотите удовлетворить учеников льстя им, чтобы получить деньги, тогда вы не гуру, вы - слуга. Так же как слуга удовлетворяет господина. Он не гуру. Он слуга. Итак наше положение - быть слугой, да, но слугой Всевышнего. Итак гуру значит "тяжёлый". Вы не можете занять его исполнением своих прихотей. Это не гуру.
28.06.1976. New Vrindaban,

»> Ref. VedaBase => Answers to a Questionnaire from Bhavan's Journal —
June 28, 1976, New Vrindaban.

----------


## Варган

Создавать идеи, противоречащие наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, - это вайшнава-апарадха

*Утренняя прогулка 03 февраля 1973 года, Гавайи, Гонолулу*

*Прабхупада*: Поэтому таков метод. Вы поёте каждый день:_ гуру-мукха-падма-вАкйа, читтете корийА айкйа_. Таков метод. Где бы вы ни жили, если вы строго следуете наставлениям гуру, то останетесь безупречным. Но если мы создаём, выдумываем идеи, противоречащие наставлениям гуру, то  мы пропали, это ад. _Йасйа прасАдАд бхагават-прасАдо йасйАпрасАдАн на гатиХ куто 'пи_ (Гурваштака 8). Нет больше прибежища — всё кончено. _Йасйа прасАдАт._ Если гуру думает: «Этого человека я хотел забрать домой, обратно к Богу. Теперь он идёт против меня. Он не следует», _апрасАдАт_, он не удовлетворён. Тогда всё кончено.

*Бали-мардана*: _ВайшНавАпарАдха_.

*Прабхупада*: Да. 




> *PrabhupAda*: So this is the process. That is the... You sing every day, guru-mukha-padma-vAkya, cittete koriyA aikya. That is the process. Wherever you live, if you follow strictly the instruction of guru, then you remain perfect. But if we create, concoct ideas against the instruction of guru, then we are gone, hell. Yasya prasAdAd bhagavat-prasAdo yasyAprasAdAn na gatiH kuto 'pi (Gurv-astaka 8). There is no more shelter—finished. Yasya prasAdAt. If guru thinks that "This person, I wanted to take him back to home, back to Godhead. Now he is going against me. He is not following," aprasAdAt, he is displeased. Then everything is finished.
> *Bali-mardana*: VaiSNavAparAdha.
> *PrabhupAda*: Yes.
> http://vanisource.org/wiki/Morning_W...,_1975,_Hawaii

----------


## Варган

"Знатокам религии хорошо известно, как применять ее принципы в соответствии с местом и временем. Все великие ачарьи (проповедники религии и реформаторы мира) исполняли свою миссию, приспосабливая религиозные принципы к определенному месту и времени. В различных частях света разные климатические и иные условия, и тот, кто, исполняя свой долг, проповедует послание Господа, должен уметь делать это в соответствии с конкретным местом и временем". 

"Expert religionists know perfectly well how to adjust religious principles in terms of time and place. All the great AcAryas or religious preachers or reformers of the world executed their mission by adjustment of religious principles in terms of time and place. There are different climates and situations in different parts of the world, and if one has to discharge his duties to preach the message of the Lord, he must be expert in adjusting things in terms of the time and place".

Шримад-Бхагаватам, 1.9.9., комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады. 
(Как и во многих других местах, он пишет, что приспосабливать религиозные принципы ко времени, месту и людям - это миссия и симптом только великого ачарьи).

----------


## Варган

"Мы будем проводить нашу программу в Бхактиведанта Мэноре в точности таким же образом, как Господь Чайтанья, с помощью киртана, распространения прасада и устной проповеди  Бхагавад-Гиты. Мы не можем отклониться даже на дюйм ради того, чтобы привлечь последователей экологической философии или любого другого материалистического, утопического движения. Ты говоришь, что знаешь многих влиятельных лидеров этой группы, но что толку в этом, если ты сам понял их ущербность и ушёл от них? Наша идеальная Ведическая община будет привлекать всех сама по себе, и мы будем рады приветствовать и принять каждого, кто придёт, без каких-либо компромиссов с нашей стороны ради привлечения их".
Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Махадеве от 03 марта 1974 года.

----------


## Дмитрий Сергеевич

> "Мы будем проводить нашу программу в Бхактиведанта Мэноре в точности таким же образом, как Господь Чайтанья, с помощью киртана, распространения прасада и устной проповеди  Бхагавад-Гиты. Мы не можем отклониться даже на дюйм ради того, чтобы привлечь последователей экологической философии или любого другого материалистического, утопического движения. Ты говоришь, что знаешь многих влиятельных лидеров этой группы, но что толку в этом, если ты сам понял их ущербность и ушёл от них? Наша идеальная Ведическая община будет привлекать всех сама по себе, и мы будем рады приветствовать и принять каждого, кто придёт, без каких-либо компромиссов с нашей стороны ради привлечения их".
> Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Махадеве от 03 марта 1974 года.


Просто хотел поблагодарить Вас за цитаты. Спасибо.

----------


## Варган

"Ты просишь меня дать совет что говорить разным людям на санкиртане. Не существует отдельных слов для каждой личности. Всё, что мы говорим, мы говорим каждому. Не важно сколько человеку лет. Сознание Кришны не зависит от возраста. Оно является вечным положением души. Таково значение слова "трансцендентный" - это находится вне рамок материальной квалификации, таких как возраст или разум. Подобно тому, как раскаты грома в небе не требуют объяснений для старого человека или ребёнка, также и трансцендентная звуковая вибрация мантры "Харе Кришна" и проповедь философии "Бхагавад-гиты" подействуют на каждого, независимо от того, поняли ли они услышанное с первого раза или нет. Проповедуя, повторяй только то, что ты услышал из цепи ученической преемственности, и тогда это возымеет действие."
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Прахладананде, 5 октября 1969 г.)

----------


## Варган

Индийский репортёр: "Недавно в Америке были какие-то проблемы с вашим Движением."

Прабхупада: "Мы не переживаем об этих проблемах. Если мы искренни, то всё в порядке. Мы сталкиваемся с многими трудностями. Нас это не беспокоит. Мы никогда не идём на компромисс. Никто из моих учеников не должен идти на компромисс. Зачем мне это делать? Если я убеждён, что я говорю истину, зачем мне идти на компромисс? Это будут делать только те, кто не уверен в себе, кто не разобрался в своих ценностях. Однако если я уже определился со своими взглядами, зачем мне идти на компромисс? Пусть другие делают всё, что им нравится, но такова наша собственная позиция."

(Пресс-интервью, 31 декабря 1976, Бомбей)

----------


## Варган

"Мои дорогие Сиддхешвара и Кришнаканти, 
пожалуйста, примите мои благословения. Я подтверждаю получение ваших писем от 24 и 25 января соответственно, и я так сильно доволен этим Кришна Шоу! Если бы вы смогли устроить всё так, чтобы я мог просто сидеть в своей комнате и меня мог видеть весь мир, и чтобы я мог говорить всему миру, то я бы никогда не покинул Лос-Анджелеса. Это было бы совершенством вашего лос-анджелесского храма. Я очень, очень вдохновлён вашим предложением затопить средства массовой информации вашей страны нашими программами Сознания Кришны и вижу, что это приобретает реальные формы в ваших руках на практике, поэтому я всё больше становлюсь доволен. Особенно прекрасно то, что люди заказывают книгу "Кришна" в результате того, что послушали наше Кришна Шоу. Это очень хороший способ побудить публику принять нашу философию, поскольку они склонны верить всему, что они слышат по радио и телевидению, и принимать это. Пожалуйста, продолжайте идти этим путём, расширяя свою деятельность всё больше и больше, и всегда твёрдо придерживайтесь нашей философии. Мы не должны идти на компромисс ни в чём, просто для того чтобы приспособиться к общественным представлениям, но мы можем с таким вкусом представлять действительное учение, что будем менять людей и они приспособятся к нам".

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Сиддхешваре и Кришнаканти, 16.02.1972).




> "My Dear Sidheshvar and Krsnakanti,
> Please accept my blessings. I beg to acknowledge receipt of your letters of January 24 and 25 respectively, and I am so much pleased by this Krishna Show! If you are able to arrange everything so that I can simply sit in my room and be seen by the world and speak to the world, then I shall never leave Los Angeles. That will be the perfection of your L.A. Temple.I am very, very encouraged by your proposal to flood the medias of your country with our Krishna Consciousness program, and see that it is practically taking shape under your hands, so I am all the more pleased. Especially it is nice that because they hear our Krishna Show the people are ordering Krishna Book. This is a very good way to induce the public for accepting our philosophy, because they are prone to believe and accept whatever they hear on the radios and televisions. Now go on in this way increasing more and more, and always stick tight to the point of our philosophy. We should not compromise in any way just to accommodate the public idea, but we can so tastefully present the real thing that we will change the people to accommodate us".
> 
> Letter to: Siddhesvara, Krsnakanti, 16 February, 1972

----------


## Варган

КРИШНА-ФОБИЯ (диагноз от Шрилы Прабхупады)

Шрила Прабхупада: ""Учитель". И, по-прежнему, он не скажет: "Кришна". Кришна-фобия. (смеётся). Он всегда думает: "Если я скажу: "Кришна", - о, тогда будут проблемы". Это демоническая склонность, и это также объясняется в Бхагавад-гите: на мам прападйанте мудхах душкритино нарадхамах" [БГ 7.15].
(Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрите, Ади-лила 7.107-109, Сан-Франциско, 15.02.1967)




> Prabhupada: "Teacher." Still, he'll not say "Krishna." Krishna-phobia. (laughter) You see? He's always thinking, "If I say 'Krishna,' oh, then I'll be in trouble." This is the demonic tendency, and that is also explained in the Bhagavad-gita: na mam prapadyante mudhah dushkritino naradhamah [Bg. 7.15].
> 
> (Lecture on Sri Caitanya-caritamrita, Adi-lila 7.107-109, San Francisco, February 15, 1967.)

----------


## Варган

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА: КОНВЕНЦИОНАЛИЗАЦИЮ ДВИЖЕНИЯ НУЖНО ПРЕКРАТИТЬ, НЕМЕДЛЕННО

*Тамала Кришна*: Шрила Прабхупада? Иногда у нас дилемма касательно проповеди, в том смысле, что если мы будем очень энергично проповедовать, то мы будем обращать внимание властей. Иными словами, если бы мы хотели проповедовать чуть менее энергично, то, возможно, было бы меньше возражений, но опять же было бы меньше пользы, поскольку наша проповедь не столь энергична. Так что очень трудно иногда узнать, насколько сильной и решительной должна быть проповедь.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Нет, мы не должны заниматься удовлетворением властей. Мы должны удовлетворить Кришну. Как и Арджуна, он хотел удовлетворить своих членов семьи, но Кришне это не понравилось. Затем он проповедовал ему Бхагавад-Гиту, после чего Арджуна согласился, "Да. Каришйе вачанам тава [БГ. 18.73]". Поэтому обязанностью преданного является удовлетворять Кришну, а не публику.

*Брахмананда*: В нашем журнале "Обратно к Богу", появилась тенденция реже упоминать имя Кришны. Они не размещают изображения Кришны. Они не публикуют фотографии преданных. Они подчёркивают, например, простую, естественную жизнь, с целью угодить публике.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Нет. Почему это происходит?

*Сатсварупа*: Вероятно, из-за той аргументации, что ... Они используют такую фразу: «Мы должны сделать Сознание Кришны более приемлемым для общества, социально адаптированным, а бритые головы и изображения Кришны - людям это не понравится». Так что они обратились к этому описанию простой жизни, туманным разговорам о духовной жизни, реинкарнации, медитации.

*Трипурари*: Похоже на компромисс.

*Тамала Кришна*: Сейчас люди говорят о нашем движении. Многие люди говорят нам, что "Вы продаётесь, идёте на компромисс в своей позиции". И они...

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Это нужно остановить, прекратить, немедленно. Почему они делают это без... Выдумывают свою стряпню?

*Тамала Кришна*: Сейчас многие старшие преданные очень часто поступают, не получив одобрения.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Итак, это нужно немедленно прекратить.

(Беседа — 17 февраля 1977, Майапур)




> Tamala KRSNa: Srila Prabhupada? Sometimes we find a dilemma in preaching, in the sense that if we preach very vigorously we invoke the attention of the authorities. That is to say, if we were to preach a little less vigorously, there might be less objection, but then again there would be the less benefit because we would not be preaching as vigorously. It's very hard to know sometimes just how forcefully to preach.
> 
> Prabhupada: No, we are not to satisfy the authorities. We have to satisfy KRSNa. Just like Arjuna. He wanted to satisfy his family members, but KRSNa did not like that. Then He preached him Bhagavad-gita, and then Arjuna agreed, "Yes." Kariсye vacanam tava [Bg. 18.73]. So it is the duty of the devotee to satisfy KRSNa, not the public.
> 
> Brahmдnanda: In our Back to Godhead magazine now the tendency is that they're not mentioning KRSNa's name so much. They're not putting the picture of KRSNa. They're not putting the pictures of the devotees. They're stressing on like simple, natural life in order to please the public.
> 
> Prabhupada: No. Why this is going on?
> 
> Satsvarupa: Probably because of this reasoning, that... They use this phrase, that "We have to make KRSNa consciousness more conventional, and with the shaved heads and pictures of KRSNa, people won't like it." So they've taken to this description of simple life, vague talk of spiritual life, reincarnation, meditation.
> ...

----------


## ishvara_das

> Создавать идеи, противоречащие наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, - это вайшнава-апарадха


Отличные цитаты!! Мои поклоны. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Варган

ТОТ, КТО СТОИТ В ЦЕПИ УЧЕНИЧЕСКОЙ ПРЕЕМСТВЕННОСТИ, НЕ МОЖЕТ ПРИДУМЫВАТЬ СОБСТВЕННЫЙ СПОСОБ ПОВЕДЕНИЯ
ВАЙШНАВЫ НЕ ГОВОРЯТ НИЧЕГО, ВЫХОДЯЩЕГО ЗА РАМКИ УКАЗАНИЙ БОГООТКРОВЕННЫХ ПИСАНИЙ. 

"В системе парампары любые наставления, полученные от истинного духовного учителя должны быть основаны на богооткровенных ведических писаниях. Тот, кто стоит в цепи ученической преемственности, не может придумывать собственный способ поведения. Есть много так называемых вайшнавских школ, берущих начало от Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которые не следуют шастрам тщательно и скрупулезно, и потому считаются апа-сампрадаями, что значит "вне сампрадаи"...

Ни садху (святой человек или вайшнав), ни истинный духовный учитель не говорят ничего, выходящего за рамки указаний богооткровенных писаний. Таким образом, утверждения писаний, а также наставления истинного духовного учителя и святых всегда согласуются друг с другом".

Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Ади-лила, 8.36, разъяснение смысла Шрилы Прабхупады.

In the paramparA system, the instructions taken from the bona fide spiritual master must also be based on revealed Vedic scriptures. One who is in the line of disciplic succession cannot manufacture his own way of behavior. There are many so-called followers of the VaiSNava cult in the line of Caitanya MahAprabhu who do not scrupulously follow the conclusions of the sAstras, and therefore they are considered to be apa-sampradAya, which means “outside of the sampradAya.”...
Neither a sAdhu (saintly person or VaiSNava) nor a bona fide spiritual master says anything that is beyond the scope of the sanction of the revealed scriptures. Thus the statements of the revealed scriptures correspond to those of the bona fide spiritual master and saintly persons".

CC Adi 8.36, purport

----------


## Варган

НЕ РАЗБАВЛЯЙТЕ КРИШНУ!

"Шрила Прабхупада: …"Бхагавад-гита" популярна в вашей стране, по крайней мере среди ученых, и теософов, и теологов. И так продолжается уже, по меньшей мере, двести лет. Но никто не понял Кришну. 
В этом разница. Сейчас, за последние 5-10 лет, оттого, что мы представляем Кришну таким, как Он есть, Его становится очень легко принять. Неразбавленного Кришну. До нас Его представляли в разбавленном, фальсифицированном виде. Поэтому и не было эффекта. 
Итак, если вы хотите продвинуть это Движение НЕРАЗБАВЛЕННОГО Кришны, оно будет продвигаться. Оно будет продвигаться. И как только вы подмешаете что-нибудь к Кришне, оно не будет продвигаться. Оно не будет эффективным. 

Вы можете быть хорошим ученым, или хорошим политиком, или ещё кем-то, но вы никогда не поймете Кришну. "Нахам пракашах сарвасья йога-майа-самавритах " (БГ 7.25.) Если вы хотите загрязнить Кришну, то Кришна никогда вам не откроется. "Севон мукхе хи джихвадау свайам эва спуратй адах" (БРС 1.2.234.). 

Итак по милости Кришны вы приняли прибежище Кришны. Это великая удача для вас. Так что НЕ РАЗБАВЛЯЙТЕ КРИШНУ и не подмешивайте ничего к Нему! Такова моя просьба к вам".

Шрила Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, 
лекция 25 марта 1975 г., Майяпур

----------


## Варган

*Чтобы удовлетворить гуру, нужно не просто достичь цели, но и достичь её тем способом, которым хочет гуру
*
Шрила Прабхупада: "Не выдумывайте. Например, если мне хочется доставить вам удовольствие, я должен спросить у вас: "Что я могу для вас сделать?" Я не должен ничего выдумывать. Это не доставит вам никакого удовольствия. Предположим, я хочу воды. И если вы начнёте рассуждать так: "Свамиджи доставит больше удовольствия, если я принесу ему стакан молока, горячего молока", - мне это не понравится. Если вы хотите сделать мне приятное, то спросите меня: "Что мне сделать, чтобы доставить вам удовольствие. И если вы сделаете то, о чём я прошу, я буду удовлетворен".

"Совершенные вопросы, совершенные ответы". Гл. 5, стр. 57.

----------


## Варган

"Наша проповедь должна основываться на материале из наших книг, а не на чём-то, взятом откуда-то ещё". 
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Праджапати дасу от 16.06.1972) 

"Our preaching must be based upon the subject matter from books and nothing outside of them". 
( Letter to Prajapati — Los Angeles 16 June, 1972)

----------


## Варган

"*ЛЮБОЙ МАХАРАДЖА. ЛЮБОЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК, КОТОРЫЙ ГОВОРИТ ЧТО-ТО, НЕ ЯВЛЯЮЩЕЕСЯ НАСТАВЛЕНИЕМ ЧАЙТАНЬИ МАХАПРАБХУ И КРИШНЫ, ОБМАНЫВАЕТ*"

"*Панчадравида*: Аллен Гинсберг сказал, что вы очень консервативны.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Да, потому что он хочет быть обманутым. И он обманывает других. Некоторое количество последователей, он обманывает.

*Панчадравида*: Йато мат тато пат. [Любое мнение — это путь]

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Йато мат тато пат. Да, это происходит.  Мы проповедуем людям, невинным людям, которых обманывают, и мы не хотим обманывать никого, но [говорим то], что говорит Кришна. Наше занятие очень просто.

*Преданный*: Таким образом, мы должны разоблачать этих фальшивых…

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Да, мы разоблачаем, это наше постоянное занятие.

*Преданный*: В действительности, они делают такие сомнительные вещи, что, тем самым, разоблачают себя.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Это факт.

*Преданный*: Совсем как Гуру Махарадж-Джи.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Любой. Почему (только) Гуру Махарадж-Джи? Любой Махараджа. Любой человек, который говорит что-то, не являющееся наставлением Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Кришны, обманывает. 

*Пушта Кришна*: Но если мы заявим, что у нас – единственный путь, то люди назовут нас фанатиками. 

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Они могут сказать. Они сами фанатики. Кому до них есть дело? Если сумасшедший скажет: «Ты сумасшедший», — должен ли я согласиться с этим? Нет. (Чтобы такое утверждать,) он должен быть психически здоровым.  Тогда в этом будет какой-то смысл.  Он называет меня сумасшедшим, но он сам… Если я слеп, и какой-то другой слепец говорит мне, что я слеп, то какой в этом смысл?

*Пушта Кришна*: Таким образом, каков принцип: сначала доказать, что они  психически нездоровы, а затем, что мы в своём уме, или сначала доказать, что мы психически нормальны, а затем…?

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Наше доказательство — то, что мы следуем наставлениям здравомыслящего человека, или здравомыслящего существа, Верховного Существа. Здесь не может быть никакой ошибки. Поэтому мы здравомыслящие. 

*Преданный*: Они говорят, что они тоже следуют.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Нет. Тогда почему они меняют. Мы не меняем, миллионы лет. Что Кришна сказал — мы следуем тому же самому. Но они меняют каждый год.

*Панчадравида*: Этот Ваираги Баба(?), его разоблачили в Гонг Конге, Шрила Прабхупада.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Хмм?

*Панчадравида*: Вы знаете того человека, который даёт нам мандир во Вриндаване и…  как его зовут? Мы останавливаемся в Фогла Ашраме  каждый год? Ваираги Баба?

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Ваираги Баба.

*Панчадравида*: Его разоблачили в Гонг Конге. Он говорил: «На мою жизнь оказали влияние дважды: один раз – Чайтанья Махапрабху, научивший меня служению…, научивший меня преданности, и [второй раз] Рамакришна, который научил нас служению человеку». Его застукали с одной женщиной-санньясини или ещё что-то.

*Преданный*: Служение человеку. (смеётся)

*Шрила Прабхупада*: И в особенности — женщине. (смеётся) 

*Панчадравида*: И он тоже носил шафран. Вы сделали  ему предложение, чтобы он путешествовал и стал… принял участие в нашем  Движении, если он захочет проповедовать Бхагават-гиту как она есть.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Да.

*Панчадравида*:  Он его не принял.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Это значит, что он хочет обманывать. (громкий киртан) (конец)"

(Утренняя прогулка, 21 марта 1976 года).




> Pancadravida: Allen Ginsberg, he said that, that you were very conservative.
> Prabhupada: Yes, because he wants to be cheated. And he cheats others. Some followers, he is cheating.
> Pancadravida: Yato mat tato pat.
> Prabhupada: Yato mat tato pat. Yes, this is going on. This business, cheaters and cheated. We preach to one, the innocent persons who are being cheated, and we don’t want to cheat anybody, but what KRSNa says. Our business is very simple.
> Devotee: So we should expose these bogus…
> Prabhupada: Yes, we are exposing, that is our business.
> Devotee: Actually, by making such wonders they are exposing themselves.
> Prabhupada: That is fact.
> Devotee: Just like Guru Maharaj-ji.
> ...

----------


## Варган

НЕОФИТЫ НЕ МОГУТ ИЗБАВИТЬСЯ ОТ ЗАВИСТИ, КОТОРАЯ НАСТОЛЬКО ПОГЛОЩАЕТ ИХ, ЧТО ОНИ НЕ СЛЕДУЮТ АЧАРЬЯМ, А ВМЕСТО ЭТОГО ВЫДУМЫВАЮТ СОБСТВЕННЫЕ ПРАВИЛА И МЕТОДЫ ПРЕДАННОГО СЛУЖЕНИЯ 

"Однако неофиты, находясь на низшей ступени преданного служения, не могут избавиться от зависти, которая настолько поглощает их, что они не следуют _ачарьям_, а вместо этого выдумывают собственные правила и методы преданного служения. Поэтому они, хотя и делают вид, что постоянно повторяют святое имя Господа, на самом деле не способны насладиться его трансцендентным вкусом. Оттого сурово осуждаются такие показные слезы, дрожь, испарина, потеря сознания и т.д. Однако, начав общаться с чистым преданным Господа, неофиты могут избавиться от своих дурных привычек; в противном случае их сердца так и останутся каменными, и им уже ничто не поможет. Пройти до конца весь путь домой, обратно к Богу, может только тот, кто следует указаниям богооткровенных писаний, полученных от осознавшего себя преданного".

Шримад-Бхагаватам, 2.3.24, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады

----------


## Варган

Шрила Прабхупада: "Не изобретайте проповедь. Проповедуйте так, как сказано в шастре. Таково наставление Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху:

_йаре декха таре каха кришна упадеша_ [ЧЧ Мадхья, 7.128]. 

Не становитесь сами гуру-негодяями, изобретая с помощью своего воображения: "Делайте так. Дайте мне немного денег - и вы станете Богом, вы станете тем, вы станете...". Не занимайтесь этим мошенничеством. Занимайтесь только одним. Чем именно? Говорите то, что сказал Кришна. Вот и всё. В чём сложность? То, что Кришна сказал, то говорите и вы.

_Ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто мад-йаджи мам намаскуру_ [БГ 18.65].

Лекция по Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрите, Мадхья 20.112, Нью-Йорк, 20.07.1976 

"Don't manufacture preaching. Preach as it is in the sastra. That is Caitanya Mahдprabhu's instruction: yare dekha tare kaha 'kRSNa'-upadesa [Cc. Madhya 7.128]. You do not become a rascal guru yourself by manufacturing some imagination, "You do this. Give me some money and you become God, you become this, you become..." This rascaldom don't do. One thing you do. What is that? What is said by KRSNa, you say. That's all. What is the difficulty? What KRSNa has said, you say. Man-manA bhava mad-bhakto mad-yAjI mAM namaskuru [Bg. 18.65]".

Lecture on Sri Caitanya-caritamrita, Madhya-lila 20.112 
— 
New York, July 20, 1976

----------


## Светлана )

[QUOTE=Варган;168243]
Не становитесь сами гуру-негодяями, изобретая с помощью своего воображения: "Делайте так. Дайте мне немного денег - и вы станете Богом,..."

 И кто же такое обещает в ИСККОН?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Лекции даются всегда для конкретной аудитории - мы не знаем, кто там сидел перед Прабхупадой и кому это было обращено, что именно в те дни происходило. 

А вот выдернутая из контекста цитата в наше время действительно странно выглядит. 
Видя слово "гуру", мы автоматически считаем, что это относится к современным дикша-гуру - а это нонсенс. 

Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы гуру становились многие его ученики и ученицы, т.к. понятие "гуру" очень широко, и даже преданный уровня каништха может оказаться в роли гуру для еще более неопытных. Прабхупада здесь остерегает своих неопытных учеников от того, чтобы становиться мошенниками (навроде тех, кто вне парампары учат "Вы Бог"), обещающими людям взамен пожертвований: "вы станете тем - станете этим". Конечно уж обещать стать Богом сейчас не обещают, ибо философию хоть худо-бедно, но знают начинающие проповедники, а вот "станете тем или этим" - такое вполне могут произнести. Насчет сбора при этом денег - тоже сомнительно. Деньги собирают лидеры - так что цитата вне контекста неуместна, притянута к этой теме за уши.

----------


## Aniruddha das

[QUOTE=Светлана );168265]


> Не становитесь сами гуру-негодяями, изобретая с помощью своего воображения: "Делайте так. Дайте мне немного денег - и вы станете Богом,..."
> 
>  И кто же такое обещает в ИСККОН?


Шрила Прабхупада критикует в этой цитате разных самозванных лже-гуру, не принадлежащих к авторитетным вайшнавским сампрадаям, которые учат людей, что можно стать Богом. Это не про ИСККОН.

----------


## Варган

Я ПРЕДПОЧЁЛ БЫ ВИДЕТЬ ЛЮДЕЙ, СТРОГО СЛЕДУЮЩИХ ПУТЁМ ГОСПОДА ЧАЙТАНЬИ 

"Я считаю, что нам нет необходимости использовать различные музыкальные таланты для распространения сознания Кришны. Я бы предпочел увидеть людей, строго следующих путем Господа Чайтаньи и Его преданных санкиртаны. У нас есть мриданга и караталы, и этого достаточно. Мы не музыканты. Мы бхакты. Поэтому мы не уделяем слишком уж много внимания различным музыкальным талантам. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху — это Сам Бог. Если бы Он думал, что распространять сознание Кришны будет лучше другими способами, Он бы так и делал. Но нет, просто с мридангой и караталами, путешествовать и петь «Харе Кришна», просить всех и каждого петь «Харе Кришна», просто проповедовать философию Шримад-Бхагаватам — вот и весь метод. Не необходимости что-то добавлять к этому простому методу. Это только отвлекает. Поэтому я прошу тебя следовать простым путем, проложенным Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху и помочь мне распространить это удивительное послание по всему миру. Поддерживай свою чистоту и сосредоточенность в сознании Кришны, следуя четырем регулирующим принципам, рано вставая, посещая мангала-арати и лекцию, и т.д. Это дело величайшей важности"

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джагадиша-Пандиту, 28 декабря 1974 г.)

----------


## Варган

ЕСЛИ ДУХОВНЫЙ УЧИТЕЛЬ ГОВОРИТ НЕ ТО, ЧТО НАПИСАНО В ШАСТРЕ, ЕГО НЕ СЛЕДУЕТ СЧИТАТЬ ДУХОВНЫМ УЧИТЕЛЕМ. 
ЕСЛИ СВЯТОЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК ГОВОРИТ ЧТО-ТО, РАСХОДЯЩЕЕСЯ С ШАСТРОЙ, ЗНАЧИТ ОН НЕ СВЯТОЙ.

"Шрила Нароттама дас Тхакур говорит: садху-шастра-гуру-вакйа, читтете карийа аикйа. Признавать что-либо истинным нужно, опираясь на слова святых, духовного учителя и шастр. На самом деле важнее всего шастра, богооткровенное писание. Если духовный учитель говорит не то, что написано в шастре, его не следует считать духовным учителем. Подобно этому, если святой человек говорит что-то, расходящееся с шастрой, значит он не святой. Шастра — это основа всего".

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила, 20.352, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Игорь123

> Признавать что-либо истинным нужно, опираясь на слова святых, духовного учителя и шастр.


 Спасибо за множество интересных цитат.
 Смущает лишь то ,что их так много и порой они бывают противоречивы ,если не учитывать те конкретные обстоятельства при которых они давались для каждого конкретного случая и каждому конкретному человеку.

 Столько преданных даже спустя 50 лет -до конца не уверены - в чем состоит их основной долг и обязанности в некоторый момент.Поэтому возник вопрос : а не учитываются ли подсказки Господа Параматмы в некоторых неясных (до конца) ситуациях?

 Например, если преданный сомневается и делает что-то неправильно - получает неудовлетворенность (а то и депрессию) .
 И напротив , если преданный делает то ,что является для него первоочередным и самым важным в данный момент - в качестве ответа (благодарности) он получает от Господа Параматмы - энтузиазм и силу (силу Духа).

 Нет ли у Прабхупады указаний (известных Вам цитат) на эту тему в таком ключе ?

 А то складывается впечатление ,что взрослых учеников гуру будет всю жизнь из ложечки кормить и слюнявчики менять, а любое проявление самостоятельности (взять ложечку в свою руку,например) считается гуру-аппарадхой, неповиновением.......наказуемым самомнением.....?
 Жизнь ведь всегда настолько сложна и многогранна , а духовный учитель не всегда доступен для общения. Не предусмотрел ли Господь Параматма каких то возможностей в таких ситуациях ? )))

----------


## Варган

> Не предусмотрел ли Господь Параматма каких то возможностей в таких ситуациях ? )))


"Шрила Нароттама дас Тхакур говорит: садху-шастра-гуру-вакйа, читтете карийа аикйа. Признавать что-либо истинным нужно, опираясь на слова святых, духовного учителя и шастр. На самом деле важнее всего шастра, богооткровенное писание. Если духовный учитель говорит не то, что написано в шастре, его не следует считать духовным учителем. Подобно этому, если святой человек говорит что-то, расходящееся с шастрой, значит он не святой. Шастра — это основа всего".

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила, 20.352, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады.

Подставьте в эту цитату слова "чайтья-гуру" в те места, где говорится о духовном учителе, и всё станет ясно. Наставления чайтья-гуру (Параматмы в сердце) никогда не противоречат тому, что написано в шастрах. Иначе - это не чайтья-гуру.

----------


## Варган

НЕ СЛЕДУЕТ В ПОРЫВЕ СЕНТИМЕНТАЛЬНЫХ ЧУВСТВ НИЧЕГО ВЫДУМЫВАТЬ, ПРЕВРАЩАТЬСЯ В САХАДЖИЮ И ОТСТАИВАТЬ ТАКОЕ СОСТРЯПАННОЕ УМОМ ПРЕДАННОЕ СЛУЖЕНИЕ


"Из этого стиха явствует, что истинное преданное служение основано на заключениях ведических писаний, а не на сантиментах, которые проявляют пракрита-сахаджии. Они не изучают ведические писания, а ведут распутную жизнь и курят ганджу. Иногда пракрита-сахаджии напоказ театрально взывают к Господу со слезами на глазах, но их слезы свидетельствуют лишь о полном непонимании сути и выводов священных писаний. Сами того не сознавая, пракрита-сахаджии нарушают волю Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, который подчеркивал, что постичь Вриндаван и игры Господа во Вриндаване может лишь тот, кто сведущ в шастрах (ведических писаниях). 

В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.12) говорится: бхактйа шрута-грх?тайа, — преданное служение зиждется на знании Вед. Тач чхраддадханах мунайах. По-настоящему серьезные преданные достигают уровня бхакти, научно обоснованного преданного служения, благодаря тому что слушают ведические писания (бхактйа шрута-грх?тайа). Не следует в порыве сентиментальных чувств ничего выдумывать, превращаться в сахаджию и отстаивать такое состряпанное умом  преданное служение. 

Тем не менее, Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур считал, что сахаджии выгодно отличаются от неисправимых безбожников-имперсоналистов. Имперсоналисты не имеют никакого представления о Верховной Личности Бога, поэтому сахаджии находятся в гораздо лучшем положении, чем санньяси-майявади. Хотя сахаджии не придают большого значения ведическому знанию, они признают Господа Кришну Верховным Господом. К несчастью, они сбивают с толку других, уводя их с пути истинного преданного служения".

"Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита" Мадхья-лила  1.34. комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады

----------

